# Best substrate for my 75 gallon to buffer PH



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

hey everyone, im setting up a 75 gallon Mbuna tank

the water out of my tap is 7-7.5 would like to get it to around 8, i WAS going to use pool filter sand but decided its probably best to go the reef sand route

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/215/Cari ... Media.html

theres a link to my supplier with a list of all the substrate they have, can anyone tell me which one of those will help me reach my goal for 8.0 PH?

im hoping for more of a sand, rather than crushed coral.

thanks everyone


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Test your tap water's GH and KH to determine whether you need to buffer at all. A stable pH is better than a higher pH that fluctuates during water changes.
If your KH is sufficient, then you can use the pfs without issue.
In addition, aragonite or coral sand won't buffer unless your pH is well below 7.


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

just tested my tap water, im not on city im on a well system.

PH- i would say its definitely 7.5
KH- 40 MG/L (PPM)
GH- 60 MG/L (PPM)

now i will admit i dont know much about KH/GH i just have the kit, i should probably study up on that.

so whats the verdict? thanks for the reply!


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

(just a FYI i use Nutrafin test kits, for KH it said to add one drop at a time and when the color changes to multiply number of drops x10 and for GH the same except for multiply number of drops x20 )


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Both readings are quite low. In regards to KH readings, a minimum reading that I would be comfortable with is ~90ppm, or 5 degrees. At or above this concentration, the water will hold it's pH level in most cases. Under this concentration, pH levels are liable to fall or crash over time. So, from here you'll want to experiment with a 5g bucket of water using baking soda or if you prefer more expensive commercial buffering salts. Through trial and error, determine the needed amounts of baking soda to raise 5g of tap water to 90ppm or higher. Same routine to raise GH but by using epsom salt instead. When you're ready to make changes to the tank, do so gradually, over a day or two.
See this article for more information: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/w ... mistry.php


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Just wanted to add something...

Fill up a cup with tap water and let it sit over the night. Test pH in the morning and later that evening. See how it compares to your 7.5 right out of the tap.


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys.

I dont have any fish yet or my tank set up, im starting my cycle on wednesday.

im disappointed my kh/gh isnt any good. I have already in the past held tapwater in a cup for 24 hours and tested PH again, it stays stable at 7.5. I will do it again tonight just to double check as I did the 24 hr test probably 6 months ago..

I do my water changes VIA a python hooked up to my sink. If I have to buffer my water with baking soda/epson salt will I now have to use a bucket instead to pre mix the epson salt and bk soda?

so should I use pool filter sand instead of reef sand or crushed coral?

I want this tank to be top notch and 100% efficient so I will do whatever you experienced african cichlid keepers suggest.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you happen to be using a water softener system for the house?


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

Not to my knowledge, there isnt a water softener. i live in a trailer and im on a well system!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You might want to think about a storage tank and pump for water changes. Also, get a second opinion on your KH, GH if you can, maybe take a sample into your local fish store, or pick up some test strips. I'm quite surprised that the levels are that low from a well.


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, i will buy a new test kit today if i can find a different brand, unfortunately a storage tank for water is something i cant do right now, as i live in a Trailer, i will report back when i buy a new test kit!

thanks


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, so I couldnt find a kh/gh test kit in my city other than the brand I already had. So I got a API kit online and it finally arrived.

here are the results from the new test.

KH- 53.7
GH- 71.6

Thoughts?


----------



## CanuckGame (Feb 13, 2013)

no one has any suggestions? been over a week and paid over 20 bucks shipped for this test! haha

i hope someone can give me some advice as im quite excited to setup my first cichlid tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Your results are quite low. You'll need to buffer both GH and KH in my opinion.



GTZ said:


> Both readings are quite low. In regards to KH readings, a minimum reading that I would be comfortable with is ~90ppm, or 5 degrees. At or above this concentration, the water will hold it's pH level in most cases. Under this concentration, pH levels are liable to fall or crash over time. So, from here you'll want to experiment with a 5g bucket of water using baking soda or if you prefer more expensive commercial buffering salts. Through trial and error, determine the needed amounts of baking soda to raise 5g of tap water to 90ppm or higher. Same routine to raise GH but by using epsom salt instead. When you're ready to make changes to the tank, do so gradually, over a day or two.
> See this article for more information: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/w ... mistry.php


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm definitely not a chemistry buff, but I believe the carbonate hardness tests do not test for every ion that is capable of buffering pH, I believe magnesium and phosphorus can buffer as well, but do not indicate on the API test. For example, my pH is 8.0, my carbonate hardness is only 2 drops, I don't believe the high pH would be possible with a kh that low unless other ions were buffering it. Maybe someone more knowledgeable can confirm this, but that is my understanding.


----------

